# Does anyone know what kind of poodle is this?



## tinlun (Nov 13, 2009)

Hi,

I'm a newbie and I would like to have a poodle. I saw a picture that has the kind of poodle I like. However, I searched for a while and could not find a similar one. Can anybody tell me more information about the poodle in the picture?

Thanks,
Katie


----------



## Raiko (Aug 26, 2009)

Idk it looks apricot to me.. maybe a light red
What do you mean by "Kind" of poodle? 
Do you mean color, or size or what?


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

I'm sure what you mean by kind either, but it looks like large toy/small mini apricot in a teddy bear trim to me.


----------



## tinlun (Nov 13, 2009)

Oh I mean its breed, color, and size. Is this poodle a pure breed, or does it look like a mix (a special breed)? Because I looked at different breeders websites and I cannot find a poodle that looks similar to the one in the picture. Thanks!


----------



## Raiko (Aug 26, 2009)

I think its just an apricot or really light red thats in a teddy bear cut. 
I guess it could be a cockapoo mutt too but idk it looks pretty poodle ish to me but I am no expert lol


----------



## Raiko (Aug 26, 2009)

PS: If it is a mixed breed don't go to a breeder looking for a mutt. go to an animal shelter.
Breeders should only be seeked out for purebreds


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

If you are looking into reputable breeder sites - you will almost never see a poodle that is not shaven in a show cut. This poodle is a pet and so it looks like that : )) , all fluffy and teddy-beary. 

I would say that it is a miniature, apricot poodle and just hair is left out long and cut in "Bichon-like" style :rolffleyes:


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Welcome. It looks like a miniature pure bred poodle with lots of hair. I was so surprised at the way a poodles hair grow! And there are so many options to their cuts.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Ahhh... the very cute and sadly not so rare un-groomed poodle.  I'd put the size at Mini and the color as light Red or dark Apricot.

Seriously though.... no Poodle should have its hair so long on its face that it can not see clearly.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

I think that looks like a mini, rofl it looks like a client of mine actualy. 

Yeah, to bad for this little guy. Hopefuly they don't keep him like that all the time and get at least the eyes clipped around to keep hair from bothering them. Doesn't look like he's met a brush and comb in a while either.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

I do not know hmmmm...many breeds have hair going over their eyes and have no problem with that (Old English, Beadry, Puli ,and many more...) There are some poodles that are left "corded" and do just fine !!!

I think that as long as the dog is kept clean and not mated - there should be no problems with teddy bear look


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

wishpoo said:


> I do not know hmmmm...many breeds have hair going over their eyes and have no problem with that (Old English, Beadry, Puli ,and many more...) There are some poodles that are left "corded" and do just fine !!!
> 
> I think that as long as the dog is kept clean and not mated - there should be no problems with teddy bear look


but they do have problems with eyesight sometimes. 
If Kaden's topknot is left unbanded he will "nod" in order to fluff it out of his eyes. 
Theis is going to sound out there to some, but if a dog cant see, it can lead to behavioral problems as well, such as snippyness. 

Corded animals need to have just as much if not more coat care than fluffy ones. cords can get smelly if not washed and dried the proper way, and can lead to skin infections if not maintained the right way.


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

frostfirestandards said:


> but they do have problems with eyesight sometimes.
> If Kaden's topknot is left unbanded he will "nod" in order to fluff it out of his eyes.
> Theis is going to sound out there to some, but if a dog cant see, it can lead to behavioral problems as well, such as snippyness.
> 
> Corded animals need to have just as much if not more coat care than fluffy ones. cords can get smelly if not washed and dried the proper way, and can lead to skin infections if not maintained the right way.


Doesn't sound out there at all! i've heard it many times before. ungroomed faces can lead to behaviour problems... when they can't see properly, they can get irritated and frustrated and therefore act out. makes sense to me. that poodle just looks messy IMO  I would love to get near him with my clippers!! lol


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

wishpoo said:


> I do not know hmmmm...many breeds have hair going over their eyes and have no problem with that (Old English, Beadry, Puli ,and many more...) There are some poodles that are left "corded" and do just fine !!!
> 
> I think that as long as the dog is kept clean and not mated - there should be no problems with teddy bear look


Do you have any experience with OE show dogs? I'm here to tell you that they really can not see very well.

OEs, Beardies and Pulis are rarely used as performance dogs. When they are, their hair is banded up so that their eyes are unobstructed (at least the few I have seen). 

http://www.beardieagilitydiehards.org/

Poodles are reactive, thinking dogs. When they can not see properly they sometimes become hyper-sensitive to sound and visual stimulus. It is important for pet owners and essential for performance owners to keep Poodle eyes unobstructed. 

BTW.... I have never seen a corded poodle without its topknot banded up out of its eyes.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

I don't think I'll ever have Teddy in anything other than a teddy bear, but I will keep his hair around his eyes from getting too long. That's a must.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Marian said:


> I don't think I'll ever have Teddy in anything other than a teddy bear, but I will keep his hair around his eyes from getting too long. That's a must.


Your dog is beyond adorable!!!!


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

I think it's good to keep hair out of eyes. I am not a dog but I don't like my hair being in my eyes because I won't be able to see.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Thank you, cbrand!


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

I did not mean having the hair OBSTRUCTING the eyes and matted and smelly LOL !!!!!!! I was implying that a little bit of hair here and there as in a Tedd-bear cut is not going to OBSTRUCT the vision . I think that Teddy cut looks adorable in mini poodle as it does in a Bichon - just my opinion. 

Just because poodle is not shaven down does not mean that is not kept clean or uncared for !!! Many poodles used for sporting are definitely not "fluffed-up"
on a daily bases. Matting should be avoided by all means - but I think same amount of show-dogs in kennels end up matted by negligent handlers or even owners and than a "shave-down " is in order ! 

I do not like when it is always implied that pet owners do not take a proper care when actually most go far and beyond to make their pets look and feel great. I think that % vise - abuse could be find equally in the "show ring" !!!

The girl and her dog look very happy in that cute photo and making remarks that she is not taking care of her dog is pure speculation and probably very far from the truth .


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

wishpoo said:


> I do not like when it is always implied that pet owners do not take a proper care when actually most go far and beyond to make their pets look and feel great. I think that % vise - abuse could be find equally in the "show ring" !!!
> 
> The girl and her dog look very happy in that cute photo and making remarks that she is not taking care of her dog is pure speculation and probably very far from the truth .


I never said nor implied that this owner did not take care of her dog or that her dog was unhappy. I said that the dog was ungroomed which it is and that it has hair in its eyes which it does.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

I agree - it is not groomed as a poodle  and maybe next day it was - I guess we will never know LOL


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

wishpoo said:


> I did not mean having the hair OBSTRUCTING the eyes and matted and smelly LOL !!!!!!! I was implying that a little bit of hair here and there as in a Tedd-bear cut is not going to OBSTRUCT the vision . I think that Teddy cut looks adorable in mini poodle as it does in a Bichon - just my opinion.
> 
> Just because poodle is not shaven down does not mean that is not kept clean or uncared for !!! Many poodles used for sporting are definitely not "fluffed-up"
> on a daily bases. Matting should be avoided by all means - but I think same amount of show-dogs in kennels end up matted by negligent handlers or even owners and than a "shave-down " is in order !
> ...


Even being a new person I've heard numerous stories already of this. It goes on all over unfortunately.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

wishpoo said:


> I agree - it is not groomed as a poodle  and maybe next day it was - I guess we will never know LOL


Wishpoo I like you. Your always positive and optimist! So therefore I knew immediatly your post might be taken out of context a little. 

Let me tell you I was just on another forum and a young womans dog he was 6 years old was killed. A poster basically came on and slammed her on how it was her fault the dog was dead~~ OMG it was terrible, long story short the girl lives in another town going to school the dogs live with her parents and the dog is an outside dog and was attacked and killed by another dog. SO some places can be way extreme!!!!! This not so bad BUT I have seen random clips "here and there" including old pics of some dogs that are shown/compete and umm they had a little shag going on lol!  But anyway - any hair for extended periods of time would likely cause some irritation and the extreme would be the other things posted but I dont know if that was the discussion.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

I think people get a little to quick to place blame in situations they know nothing about. I feel awful for that girl. She lost her dog and then has strangers blaming it on her when she wasn't even there.


----------

